#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  IOT and sensor businesses

## Lorraine

Hi all,

A sensor business might not need an active internet connection and it can still work without it. 

But, when it comes to the Internet of Things it has a control side associated with it which is necessary to monitor, exchange the
information from the sensor to the central unit within an active network. This is the main difference between the internet of things and the sensor businesses.

Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> A sensor business might not need an active internet connection and it can still work without it. 
> 
> But, when it comes to the Internet of Things it has a control side associated with it which is necessary to monitor, exchange the
> information from the sensor to the central unit within an active network. This is the main difference between the internet of things and the sensor businesses.
> 
> Thank you!


The implications of this sea alter for business enterprise, government, as well as all of modern society, are only just getting started to show, this is the case as well!

----------

